# INPA, what am I doing wrong?!?



## checkoutmyjunk (May 12, 2014)

A copy of INPA_Fxx.v2 was shared with me by a very friendly forum member here.

I installed BMW tools 212, That worked well, I was able to communicate with my e66 just fine get both black dots. Just no car data loaded with that install.

I copy the Fxx file to the EC-Apps file (e.g. C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2\BIN\INPALOAD.exe) and I can communicate with the car again both black dots. Just no car data loaded with that install.

Here is where things go wrong:

When I copy the C:\EDIABAS Folder entirely, replace with EDIBAS that came with my Fxx Dl I no longer am able to communicate with the care I.E. no black dots.

I have tried to change the OBD.ini in the new EDIABAS folder to reflect the correct com port (com4) but I have had no success. 

There has to be something I am missing. 

I have tried this several times, most times with a fresh install of win7 64 bit.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

in EDIABAS.INI replace the line "interface = ENET" with "interface = STD:OBD"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Why are you replacing the EDIBAS Folder from Fxx with another one? If you do this, INPA_Fxx will no longer work even if you manage to connect.

Did you try copying the EDIABAS.ini and the OBD.ini from EDIABS Fxx into this other EDIABAS version your are trying to get working?

The EDIABAS version from EDIABAS Fxx is 7.3.0, as it came from BMW Standard Tools 212. What is the EDIABAS version you are trying to use in it's place?


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (May 12, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> in EDIABAS.INI replace the line "interface = ENET" with "interface = STD:OBD"


This was what I was missing, THANKS!


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (May 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why are you replacing the EDIBAS Folder from Fxx with another one? If you do this, INPA_Fxx will no longer work even if you manage to connect.
> 
> Did you try copying the EDIABAS.ini and the OBD.ini from EDIABS Fxx into this other EDIABAS version your are trying to get working?
> 
> The EDIABAS version from EDIABAS Fxx is 7.3.0, as it came from BMW Standard Tools 212. What is the EDIABAS version you are trying to use in it's place?


Maybe I am wording it wrong. I thought you told me to replace the EDIBAS on the C: drive that installed with standard tool 212 with the one that comes on the Fxx file. The instructions say to merge and I was not having any luck with that, that is when you said.



shawnsheridan said:


> You need to delete (not merge this time) C:\EDIABAS Folder entirely, replace with EDIBAS from INPA_FXX, and then run INPA_Fxx. There should be no missing .ipo issues.


Either way it appears to be working now. I suppose it should be in German?

I don't know where in the world you are Shawn but I owe you a few beers for all the help you have been providing me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, replace EDIABAS from 212 with one from INPA_Fxx or merge so long as you overwrite all files in old one. As written above, I thought you were doing the opposite.

I didn't realize you were using a DCAN Cable though, which is why "Interface = STD:OBD" is needed.

The languages are determined by each individual script, so it is a mixed bag of German and English, but favoring German for sure.


----------

